# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Danabol **?

## FastWS6TA

Got this from a reliable source. I always like to double check though. What do you guys think? Wish I could read the slip! LOL. If you had a choice between the pink 5mg or these, which would you take? Thanks for the input all.

----------


## ajfina

danabol DS are one of the best d-bols bro ,they stop making them long time ago not sure when but defenetely those are 10 times better than the pink 5mg so i would go with those
do they came like that on that pack?
or a bottle like this one?

----------


## FastWS6TA

They came in a bag with 500 of them. The slip shown in the picture was attached to the bag. I figure it had to be placed in a bag because of the method of shipment. Thanks for the input guys.

----------


## rioters

according to ppl on this board the factory was bought by some other person
who is manufacturing the same looking tablets just with no active ingredient
so as far as i know if that is true its rather better to stick to the bd 5mg ones
maybe someone else can confirm this with proper evidence tho

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If they are real Danabol, its good shit.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I thought they stopped making those. Its really strange, because I still see quite alot floating around still..

----------


## Jack87

There's still a limited supply floating around...

That picture looks strange to me though... I've never seen it labeled
or packaged like that... Also the bottles of Danabol-DS always listed
the checmical name as Methandienone as almost all the D-Bol from
Thailand/China does... That lists the chemical name as the original old 
Ciba name for Dianabol Methandrostenolone ... Seems strange to me... 

March Pharmaceuticals was suppose to be the manufacturer of the
Danabols, they were Distributed by Body Research out of Thailand.... 





> I thought they stopped making those. Its really strange, because I still see quite alot floating around still..

----------


## Jack87

The person that ran Body Research is involved with a new lab, but they're
not making Blue heart shaped D-bol... 




> according to ppl on this board the factory was bought by some other person
> who is manufacturing the same looking tablets just with no active ingredient
> so as far as i know if that is true its rather better to stick to the bd 5mg ones
> maybe someone else can confirm this with proper evidence tho

----------


## Jack87

FastWS6TA email me when you can, have a question for you...

----------


## FastWS6TA

So if the manufacturer went out of business, then how old could these be (assuming they are legit)? How long is the shelf life for this stuff? Thanks for the replies everyone.

----------


## Seajackal

If they are real deal, Fast, they would be last producted by middle
of 2004 if they are from their last lot or so, I think you're good to go
till 2007 at least. IMOif you got them from a good source who deals
with real Thailandese stuffs directly from Thai pharmacy I would rather
take these blue hearts than pink ones. Those blue hearts are 10mg/tab.
Good luck!  :Smilie:

----------


## Jack87

All the stuff with Body Research happened in the last year... Tabs have 
a fairly long shelf life anyway, so no problem with that... The expiration 
date is usally 4-5 years after the date they were made on and honestly they'll last longer then that..




> So if the manufacturer went out of business, then how old could these be (assuming they are legit)? How long is the shelf life for this stuff? Thanks for the replies everyone.

----------


## Jack87

Right, I had a older Lot from 4/2003 and the Expiration date was for 2007
so anything made during the last batch run shuold be good til the end of
2007 or into 2008... 




> If they are real deal, Fast, they would be last producted by middle
> of 2004 if they are from their last lot or so, I think you're good to go
> till 2007 at least. IMOif you got them from a good source who deals
> with real Thailandese stuffs directly from Thai pharmacy I would rather
> take these blue hearts than pink ones. Those blue hearts are 10mg/tab.
> Good luck!

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Very correct information, Body Researchs equipment is bought by a big Russian supplier. One of our Russian members informed us about it and sent two of their boxes we had them analysed at SRCS and they came out empty ..pics and analyses in Body of Science magazine last issue.

----------


## Jack87

Hey dutch can you email me that test result?

Or you gonna drag me over to Body of Science to see it?  :Smilie: 




> Very correct information, Body Researchs equipment is bought by a big Russian supplier. One of our Russian members informed us about it and sent two of their boxes we had them analysed at SRCS and they came out empty ..pics and analyses in Body of Science magazine last issue.

----------


## ajfina

> Hey dutch can you email me that test result?
> 
> Or you gonna drag me over to Body of Science to see it?


I just got the BOS mag few days a go it shows the pics and results but no numbers except for some russian d-bols that came out with almost 5 mgs
the BR stanabol and parabol tabs both fakes no active ingridients found

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> Very correct information, Body Researchs equipment is bought by a big Russian supplier. One of our Russian members informed us about it and sent two of their boxes we had them analysed at SRCS and they came out empty ..pics and analyses in Body of Science magazine last issue.


 the numbers ...empty

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

What do you think about these at first with the blue heartshaped pills, later under another brandname (Berich) and other pills??
Blue heart shaped pills -dronabol-danabol-thailand-  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jack87

Thanks for sharing the Lab Tests dutch...

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for all the infos Dutch!

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

...and the pics...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for the info DutchBB  :Smilie:

----------


## FastWS6TA

Just an update on the Danabol that I posted. Everything is going great making some good gains and feeling great. Guess it was legit and I had nothing to worry about. Thanks for all who posted to my thread.

----------


## ajfina

awesome

----------


## Seajackal

Nice to know that from you bro!

----------


## maxxr5287

Dianabol DS 10mg (Methandienone) in bottle real or fake?

----------


## hulk100

> There's still a limited supply floating around...
> 
> That picture looks strange to me though... I've never seen it labeled
> or packaged like that... Also the bottles of Danabol-DS always listed
> the checmical name as Methandienone as almost all the D-Bol from
> Thailand/China does... That lists the chemical name as the original old 
> Ciba name for Dianabol Methandrostenolone ... Seems strange to me... 
> 
> March Pharmaceuticals was suppose to be the manufacturer of the
> Danabols, they were Distributed by Body Research out of Thailand....


yes your right march pharmaceuticals are making blue hearts now i´ve seen them here in scandinavia

----------


## Seajackal

> Dianabol DS 10mg (Methandienone) in bottle real or fake?


They are real, man ask AJfina about his results on those ones!
*Welcome aboard bro!*

----------


## Showtime08

look good but i thought thye stoped making them

----------


## Smart-tony

It's hard to keep up with the market nice to see the lab test,thanks Dutch.

----------


## steggs

they are real im taking them now and they are superb

----------


## tbjake34

My source has some of them Im still waiting to get them but thats what the bottle looks like.. I heard they are very good.

----------


## muscles1981

ive just picked a bottle of 5oo blue hearts 10 mg any info would be usefull im 6ft 100kg 12/15 bf ? training for 3 yrs + whats the best dose ? should i bulk up first week 10 pills aday then take 6 pills aday from then on ? what else should i take with cycle or after ? many thanks

----------


## fast

> ive just picked a bottle of 5oo blue hearts 10 mg any info would be usefull im 6ft 100kg 12/15 bf ? training for 3 yrs + whats the best dose ? should i bulk up first week 10 pills aday then take 6 pills aday from then on ? what else should i take with cycle or after ? many thanks


 :Hmmmm:  10 pills a day? You will LITERALLY blow up with that :> 

If this is your first cycle and you want to do it with only dianabol (which is bad):

1week. 20mg/day 2.w 20mg/day 3. w 30mg/day 4. w 30mg/day 5. w 40mg/day 6. w 40mg/day 7. w 50mg/day 8. w 50mg/day.

But if possible, stack it with nandrolone .

PCT: Rule of the thumb is first 2 weeks 100mg of clomid/day and 3rd week 50mg/day. Alltho, dianabol only cycle is not good. Easy comes easy goes.

Most of all, think first that have you got everything else in order to start using AAS ? (training, nutrition, rest). 


Cheers!  :7up:

----------


## muscles1981

> 10 pills a day? You will LITERALLY blow up with that :> 
> 
> If this is your first cycle and you want to do it with only dianabol (which is bad):
> 
> 1week. 20mg/day 2.w 20mg/day 3. w 30mg/day 4. w 30mg/day 5. w 40mg/day 6. w 40mg/day 7. w 50mg/day 8. w 50mg/day.
> 
> But if possible, stack it with nandrolone .
> 
> PCT: Rule of the thumb is first 2 weeks 100mg of clomid/day and 3rd week 50mg/day. Alltho, dianabol only cycle is not good. Easy comes easy goes.
> ...



thanks maybe ive just got bad advice as started 3days ago and been taking 10 tabs aday 5 in morning and 5 at teatime.

wots the nandrolone do ?

anyone elses view would help

many thanks :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fast

> thanks maybe ive just got bad advice as started 3days ago and been taking 10 tabs aday 5 in morning and 5 at teatime.
> 
> wots the nandrolone do ?
> 
> anyone elses view would help
> 
> many thanks


Slowdown! If you keep taking 10 pills a day for long, what do you think how will 6 pills a day after that work? Your liver will get  :Owned:  big time.

Nandrolone (as in decanoate ester known as Deca Durabolin usually) is very popular injectable AAS stacked with dianabol . Nandrolone has got good anabolic properties and its mildly androgenic .
You could add some testosterone allso, but if this is your first cycle then it would be best just to see how you react with AAS and also if you add too many substances in it you wont know where you are getting your side`s from.

Cheers!  :7up:

----------


## muscles1981

> Slowdown! If you keep taking 10 pills a day for long, what do you think how will 6 pills a day after that work? Your liver will get  big time.
> 
> Nandrolone (as in decanoate ester known as Deca Durabolin usually) is very popular injectable AAS stacked with dianabol . Nandrolone has got good anabolic properties and its mildly androgenic .
> You could add some testosterone allso, but if this is your first cycle then it would be best just to see how you react with AAS and also if you add too many substances in it you wont know where you are getting your side`s from.
> 
> Cheers!


ok i see how many would be best to take? 

and if add the deca should i do jabs twice aweek ? how often ? how much dose?

ive taken milk thistle as well when doing tablets as told good to flush harmfull stuff out of liver?

and advice very helpfull 

thanks alot :Wink/Grin:

----------


## fast

> ok i see how many would be best to take? 
> 
> and if add the deca should i do jabs twice aweek ? how often ? how much dose?
> 
> ive taken milk thistle as well when doing tablets as told good to flush harmfull stuff out of liver?
> 
> and advice very helpfull 
> 
> thanks alot


Well since you`ve started with 10/day its kind of hard to change it lower dose. To be honest, you have really ****ed up badly  :Hmmmm:  

In next cycle, start with 2 tabs/day for 2 weeks, then raise to 3 for next 2, 4 for next 2 and 5 for last 2 weeks.

Run deca along with it, atleast 400mg/week preferably 600mg/day or more.

Milk thistle is okay for your liver, although all 17aa steroids are always harmful so don`t trust too much on milk thistle. Get your bloodwork done and livervalues checked often while on cycle especially while using orals.

Cheers  :7up:

----------


## muscles1981

> Well since you`ve started with 10/day its kind of hard to change it lower dose. To be honest, you have really ****ed up badly  
> 
> In next cycle, start with 2 tabs/day for 2 weeks, then raise to 3 for next 2, 4 for next 2 and 5 for last 2 weeks.
> 
> Run deca along with it, atleast 400mg/week preferably 600mg/day or more.
> 
> Milk thistle is okay for your liver, although all 17aa steroids are always harmful so don`t trust too much on milk thistle. Get your bloodwork done and livervalues checked often while on cycle especially while using orals.
> 
> Cheers


thanks for the info fast 

im running 10 pills aday i no as you ave said bad move.

should i carry on finish 1st week then lower and gradually higher dose over weeks ?

how long to you think should run coarse for ?

----------


## muscles1981

pct just run the clomid as you stated or anything else what will help normal everything out and keep max gains

thanks bro been a great help keep the info coming

----------


## fast

Hello and merry Xmas  :Smilie: 

I really have no clue how to work from there cause you got started with such a large dose of dbol . You should ask some VET from the board.

As far as dbol goes I would never run it over 8 weeks and its really better used as a kickstart in cycles so then you run it only for like 3-4 weeks.

HCG is a MUST in every cycle with AAS/testosterone . Take 500 iu`s every 3rd day while on cycle. If you don`t have it then you could try taking 2500iu on 1st day 4 days later another 2500iu`s at the end of your cycle. You won`t need clomid while doing HCG.

Cheers!  :7up:

----------

